
Can the 'internet of moving things' end traffic jams? - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36215293
======
stoic_heimdall
Real time route optimization is a challenging problem. It'll be great to see
the results.

Shameless plug: we're optimizing for search. Check out the landing page for a
little more info at heimdalldrive.com.

